# Attitude giving away Subcool seeds on next promo.



## warfish

The next Attitude freebie promo is running from March 5th-8th and will be featuring TGA Subcool Seeds.

For some reason I am unable to view the newsletter pic, so thats all the info I have at this point.  If anyone can tell me what strains they are giving away and any details on it, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Locked

Yeah i just went there and there was no info either...just that title..


----------



## subcool

Jack the Ripper and Third Dimension

Sub


----------



## Locked

subcool said:
			
		

> Jack the Ripper and Third Dimension
> 
> Sub



Thanks Sub...I figured if someone knew it wld be you...  I'll hve to get in on the offer then...sounds good


----------



## 2Dog

I have to see if they are indica or sativa doms..


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

2dog   the 3D finishes in 45-50 days so i dont think its a sativa dom....


----------



## subcool

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> 2dog   the 3D finishes in 45-50 days so i dont think its a sativa dom....



Actually it is a Sat hybrid
With the exception of Deep Purple and Querkle all of my gear  leans more to sats or sat combos.

JTR is an 8 week budding haze


----------



## the chef

Nice i'm in!


----------



## 4EVR420

OH man i am excited i was gunna place an order this weekend but now im a gunna wait for this ufo 4sur! really lookin forward to growin some of that JTR!


----------



## subcool

Here is my information file on JTR

Whats the make up?

Well, actually let's start with "skosh"
1985 SSSC (Nevil's)
NL#5 X Pluton
Back crossed into the original NL#5 mom.
NL#5/Pluton X Purple Haze
Backed into the NL#5 mom

From SpeakersRfun

I first want to start off by saying WOW, anyone who harvests this pheno will know for sure it's the Soylent pheno once they start to trim her, your eyes burn like wild from the very strong pine and lemon cleaner smell. I'm telling you honestly and not shatting you one bit my eyes watered and my nose burnt the whole time trimming this trimming nightmare, sticky icky.... This will not be a huge yielder as I made seed from this run but it is the frostiest plant I've grown, and believe you me I've grown some champs in that department (pineapple skunk, OG champagne Kush, MK Ultra & Heck Vortex to name a few). This plant produced very thin screwdriver handle thickness buds that pretty much stopped active calyx growth early and produced copious amounts of resin instead, resin production was evident from day 12 in 12/12 but really started to fatten up the heads around day 50 or so. Unlike my funky pheno of Vortex the resin glands stood much shorter on this JTR which made it look like it was blanketed in white cloudy resin heads very early, the Vortex all though a resin factory has long glands and without any magnification harvest can be visually distinguished with the help of the wide separation of the large glandular heads, this due to the longer glandular stock. This pheno of JTR is incredible in the fact that there doesnt seem to be a visually active gland head, yet the whole stalk and the head are one mass of resin(sorry folks no macros this time my Nikkor 90mm is being repaired), and due to its closer proximity made it not only look blanketed but was a trick to try and trim at a decent rate. Trimming would have been a breeze as the buds grew very little leaf and what leaf it did grow where single segment leafs... essentially resin leafsickles, but they where sticky and very greasy when cutting causing multiple stoppages due to scissor gumming and the inevitable goo smoke as we continue trimming .

Drying in the closet it smells very strong of pine cleaner and once again too long in there with just one plant hanging and your nose burns and eyes water. Calyxs are huge without seed and the beans look to be of fair size, yet I may have quite a few immature beans it seems I will reap many a good one in the bunch also. This is a G-13XJTR cross... not on purpose, but I didn't spray the G-13 and MK Ultra down enough after I used the Male G-13 like a man-*****, and seeded a few plants within blowing distance of stray G-spunk, she was a victim.

Once dry it takes on a spicy haze overtone with the cleaner smell underneath, if you break off a nug and give it a good squeeze it once again smells to high heaven of Pine cleaner. Once in the jar a few days the hazy smell really settles in, with a woody smell almost, the strong cleaner smell is still very present when a bud is cut or squeezed but seems to be subdued after curing a while.

Smoke is very dry and expansive, very hard to hold a good toke down, in it goes and it wants out sort of thing. The taste is very woody almost like cedar and pine but a dry type of taste, reminds me of when I was in high school and got haze and tai, old school taste. I really like the smoke from this because I wasnt looking for an overpowering taste like the smell, and I was sort of worried I would be bombarded by a cleaner taste but I got a nice surprise with what it tastes like dry.

Now for the most important part, buzz, well apart from it being almost instantaneous there were no huge surprises, I have some Spacequeen, Dannyboy, and Vortex and all have killer head but JTR was a little different than the rest after a 5 min settling in period. It seemed to slam me in behind my eyes and almost warp my peripheral vision, so a no drive on this type of herb, herb. I had ringing in my ears something I havent had in a while from herb, kind of a white noise type phenom. Overall I would say the taste and buzz go very well together, you know some herb has a fruity smell and when smoked has a earthy or musty taste, well the JTR stayed very true to an almost Hazy type smell and stone. In my opinion a great smoke, with a little more veg time and not seeded this could be a real knockout, JTR Soylent is now replacing my Lemango pheno due to space and I dont feel bad about loosing the yield, she makes up for it in personal stankity dank dank head, Peace and keep well.

world class 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi...thanks SHSG, Peesh and Banana man is that mr b on AN?

To answer yer question I'll try to desribe my smoking experience with the ripper...through out the day I smoke somewhat mild but consistent usually taking a puff here a puff there and usually not getting overwhelmingly hi...however later this afternoon I wanted to get testy with the Jack and take more than a mild 1-2 hit dose and I believe I took about 5+ cool hits I really don't remember as it was an experience... that lasted quite some time...the hi is very strong in the head almost feeling it inside yer head physically and makes an over the top pain killer because it is so thought provoking and will put you in a different realm of thinking and definately make you forget about pain...some paranoyia but very pleasant at the same time...makes a good cheery day smoke if taken in light doses...very flavorful, very fruity all phenos smell like 1 fruit or another...the hi is very creeper....at first you make think this aint that strong but then whammo...it hits you hard and there's no turning back then...you will be deep in thought and meditative for quite some time...the duration and intensity is strong and thought provoking....definately at the APEX of great genetics hats off to breeder...Subcool, and Miss Jill & TGA family and associates....world class kick *** super grass..... 

I hope this answers yer question SHSG...peace and thanks fer stoppin by...

Peesh

hey sub guess what ? i have got a tradmark jtr looks bigger than the big yielding cut from pistils and is textbook jtr how you describe it ..... it is as big as my pineapple as a single header , the other pheno is the spaz pheno grows flat tops with pointy up leaves ..... the first one looks like it wants to grow a long full bud its got all the resin a man could wish for and more .....
there is a photo in bmans thread sonic seed mini tour .......

i will run the jtr in my main room after the kali shnapple 2 ...... so there will be 49 of your daughters soaking up 9 x 600wt lights in a 8ft x 8ft stage......
they always get big in that room 5 to 8 kegs...... ill get some amazing ripper shots then mate.......

just want to add guys i am no bum chum if i think some thing is crap i say so.....

in the pack of seeds sub gave me wich i bought at the last cup.... i have germed them all .. all had the smae overall smell that is discribed by sub. all flower about the time i was told , i had a good sellection to choose from one pack of seeds ........ this is the first strain i have bought thats does what it said on the packet, all seeds being a similer vertion of its self.......

cheers sub mate , i have done all the seeds from one pack and i couldnt of spent my money any better i swear to god .......

i should have listened to you when you told me not to by the super bud seeds from sensi as they were **** imo..



hi guys,just thought id put up a couple of pics of my lovely jtr just before the chop and a cured bud shot.although this was my first grow i have been a toker for twenty years and have visited many producing countrys over the years,morroco,jamacia,thailand etc,i wont bore you with travel adventures here i just want to make the point ive smoked alot of great herb over the years and the jtr ranks as one of my top smokes ever!!this pheno was very hazy,reminded me a bit in smell as amnesia haze which i regulaly sample in th dam,there was also a dank fruit undertone to the haze,just amazing!!the buds were so sticky and crystallised even after a cure and when grinded were more like little hash balls then dry weed,the effect,wow,like a haze but heavier and more potent,nice one to sub for the breeding and major props to the creator.take it easy,karma purple


----------



## 4EVR420

hi sub, i grow using dwc and im curious as to how the JTR handles nutes. also any other pointers would be great. thanx again and im really glad you're back at MP


----------



## 420benny

2Dog said:
			
		

> I have to see if they are indica or sativa doms..



Uh-oh, I sense trouble. benny may fall off the bean buying boycott train. 2dog, are you resisting, or is it futile?  lmao
I do so want to try 3D outdoors, but where?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Free seeds today, huge profit tomorrow.

What better place than a MJ forum to capture your prospective customers.

eace:


----------



## nouvellechef

As I stated......


----------



## loolagigi

fugures , i just baught seeds from hd. lol  might have a to make a another purchase here soon for the free beans.


----------



## dman1234

i hear ya HIE


----------



## Dahova

Sub how does it compare to jack herer?


----------



## leafminer

Yes I'd like to know that too.


----------



## 2Dog

420benny said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, I sense trouble. benny may fall off the bean buying boycott train. 2dog, are you resisting, or is it futile?  lmao
> I do so want to try 3D outdoors, but where?


 

I prefer indica and kush bud...so I may have to pass..


----------



## subcool

Dahova said:
			
		

> Sub how does it compare to jack herer?




Only on internet boards could someone view giving away 6000 seeds as a bad thing good grief hehehe. 

JTR is nothing like Jack Herer even though a male JH was used the rest of the genetics kinda took over.
The easiest way I can describe JTR is very tart over powering Lemon smell with a underlying Haze taste.
It has a duel high which is both energetic at first and then relaxing later in the trip.


----------



## MindzEye

2Dog said:
			
		

> I prefer indica and kush bud...so I may have to pass..




2Dog, it says west coast on your location... I know you have purple kush so that means you have access to clones why are you messing with seeds? Lol.. 

Nothing against seeds but with bomb clones readily available why mess around with sexing and finding that pheno you want?


----------



## 2Dog

1 I dont trust most clones to be legit...
2 they are usually infested...with bugs or mold or lord knows what.
3 I prefer to find a plant grow it from seed and clone it to keep it as a mom if I really like it.


----------



## MindzEye

There was one time my clones wernt legit, I showed the dispensary owner he apologized and said he only buys from 2 growers now because of that, every other time Ive been able to verify the legitimate clones..

A treatment of Neem oil will kill all the nasties... Plus dont you look at the clones before you buy them? Ive never had bugs on them..

I buy a single clone for $15 then grow it into a mother, I then have a mother I didnt have to sex or find out if its a good pheno. I cant think of a pack of seeds that costs $15....


----------



## MindzEye

Sorry didnt mean to High Jack here... Subs pics of his strains look tasty.. Ive wanted to try the Pandoras Box but I havnt made an order for a long time...


----------



## Diversified

VERY COOL!! That is my birthday weekend!!! Freebies are as good as a birthday present!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

subcool said:
			
		

> Only on internet boards could someone view giving away 6000 seeds as a bad thing good grief hehehe.


 
Spam has many forms.

Do not for a moment think you are more clever than other people, for that will ultimately be your downfall.

I have no grief with you or anyone for that matter.

But I see with clarity.

eace:


----------



## pcduck

> Spam has many forms.



and so does rude posts, HIE

Subcool is not even the OP of this thread so how can you say he spammed our forum?


----------



## 420benny

No one is asking us to buy anything, HIE. So chill please.


----------



## HippyInEngland

I am fully chilled 420.

Dont look at just the road surface.

eace:


----------



## dman1234

you get free seeds without a purchase?


----------



## the chef

Yup you pay shipping.


----------



## dman1234

hard to complain at that


----------



## subcool

Someone will though.
Always amazes me how our culture attacks others.
All I have ever done in my life is promote Cannabis, Help others and support my family from the plant. I work my but off 7 days a week and with the success will always come jealousy, I think it might be human nature but I will say this.
I got out of prison 6 years ago with a suitcase and 400$ and a dream, I'd say I did ok just the fact people even know me enough to hate.
For every rude person like HIE, I know 1000 that love and respect me and that kinda evens things out and lets me sleep good at night.

Sub


----------



## ozzydiodude

Subcool why do you throw up about you going to prison? Do you think you are the only one to go? I went to prison at 18 yrs old for grow have been twice, next time I will get the Habit and never come out again most likely. It seems to me that you start posting on here ever time you have new seeds for sell. I never see you trying to help others unless they either post in a thread you start or a thread with your name in the title.


----------



## pcduck

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Subcool why do you throw up about you going to prison? Do you think you are the only one to go? I went to prison at 18 yrs old for grow have been twice, next time I will get the Habit and never come out again most likely. It seems to me that you start posting on here ever time you have new seeds for sell. I never see you trying to help others unless they either post in a thread you start or a thread with your name in the title.




IDK but maybe he likes speaking on the subject and you do not:confused2:.  Does it make a difference? on what this thread was originally about?


----------



## Bedazzler

I am 2 weeks from harvesting a Jilly Bean. God it smells great and can't wait to try it.


----------



## subcool

Well you can always engage that handy ignore feature I do!
I am here and here I will stay 

Sub


----------



## MindzEye

Wow everyone this thread is turning sour.... I can see each sides point of view.. However Warfish wanted to know what strains were freebies. Subcool let him know, there has been no mention of selling Subs beans, just that you can get some for free with an order.... Sub has contributed to this community.. He gave an excellent thread on organic super soil and a great bubble hash thread... He also chimed in on my grow journal and I dont own any of his strains. Im not a fan of advertising on the forums but I dont think this was intended to be that..

I find in the marijuana world everyone has their "mascots".... "I like Mr Nice", "I like Shanti", "I Like Arjan"..... I have seen heated arguments on the net over who likes what breeder.. If you ask me its stupid.. Lets all grow some trees, smoke some buds and fight for our right to do it TOGETHER and in PEACE!!!


----------



## subcool

Everyone thats giving me the kind words in Rep I'd like to thank you all.
I am human and I get my feelings hurt just like everyone else.

I am really starting to dig this place!

Sub


----------



## Diversified

I think that if I saw a thread with my name in the title, I would feel like I should answer questions that were asked. I'm sure everyone would. So I'm a little surprised about why people are questioning why subcool is writing in this thread.


----------



## HippyInEngland

If a title has a searched name it will be found by google.

The person putting their own name in a title know this.

Hit loads of servers.

Get loads of looks.

The person putting their own name in a title is using it as a tool.

What are you people not seeing?


eace:


----------



## pcduck

What we are seeing is..... who cares?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Some do.

eace:


----------



## pcduck

I see only you making the fuss?

Do you not think the mods are doing there job?

Wouldn't they  have shut this down by now if they thought your way?


----------



## MindzEye

Hit loads of servers with what? Free beans?

I spent a lot of time on this forum with no sponsors banners at the top.. That means no financial support.. Now this thread is treading on sponsor bashing since they are the ones doing the selling... I would hate for somone who works for Attitude to see this, they might yank their banner right off the top of this forum..


----------



## loolagigi

stick around sub, we need people like you. i am suprised at the conversation i must say. i have never really seen anyone get upset, well beside me once, on this forum. 
on a lighter note, im ganna roll a doob, smoke it if you got it.


----------



## nouvellechef

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hit loads of servers with what? Free beans?
> 
> I spent a lot of time on this forum with no sponsors banners at the top.. That means no financial support.. Now this thread is treading on sponsor bashing since they are the ones doing the selling... I would hate for somone who works for Attitude to see this, they might yank their banner right off the top of this forum..


 
Agreed. Its all good. I meet with hundreds of food vendors weekly. Some stop by to try and sell me off on something, give me a sample, chat it up. Thats what they do. Against the rules here, kool. But I just dont think it blatant enough and in all honesty, who cares. Money is gonna be made by somebody, you can be on the wagon or off.


----------



## Mutt

subcool said:
			
		

> Well you can always engage that handy ignore feature I do!
> I am here and here I will stay
> 
> Sub


well said SC :aok: wish more would do the same. "don't feed the trolls" always worked for me. 
no offense to you or 'tude...i quit buyin beans years ago. but comm breeders have there place...otherwise most would not be able to grow decent strains.


----------



## subcool

Mutt said:
			
		

> well said SC :aok: wish more would do the same. "don't feed the trolls" always worked for me.
> no offense to you or 'tude...i quit buyin beans years ago. but comm breeders have there place...otherwise most would not be able to grow decent strains.



Well said brother but ya know its not always about buying beans you ever want to give something I have a run you just let old Subby know 

Sub


----------



## NorCalHal

Hippy, I think you are seeing a little too much into this my friend. There are alot of forums with breeder specific forums for the different breeders. It is about time a breeder came here and gave a little insight. Believe me man, if Sub wanted to push his beans, this would NOT be the site to do it, as there are bigger sites then this (no disrespect to MP'ers or the Mods).
IOt is my feeling that Sub is looking for insight from "regular joes" andthat makes sense to me.

Personally, I do not roll with beans either. I have ran Querkle before and it was great herb, but not what I personally was looking for. Mind you, it was from cuts from someone else, so I depended on that persons pick on the pheno.
I can say with confidence, that Querkle is the closest representation of Cali Erkle then anyother strain I have seen.

When I first came to MP, it took me a bit to realize how SPOILED folks are in Cali, Bay Area specically. If you know the right folks, you can get some great "clone-only" strains. That made me think of all the other folks on the boards that live in other states and countries. What are they to do?

It took breeders making hybids from these strains to bring the great herb that has been developed in Cali to the rest of the world.

I do agree that some breeders are str8 for profit and are tryin' to make a buck from strains made popular on Forums, such as the "Chem/Kush lines. Look at Greenhouse. They hooked up with Apothecary and are now releseing all kinds of Chem/Kush beans. Greenhouse is out for themselves, imo and are usuing the current popularity of the Kush/Chem to make loot.

I do not see that coming from Sub. I think he knows if he wanted to jump on the $$ train, it would be thru Chem/Kush, as that is what is currently "the one" to many folks.

Shoot man, if he wanted to really make loot, he could use his growing skills and just produce finshed Herb, and not beans, as it takes alot of space to make beans. Space that could be used to flower.

One word Sub.....Mango. Get that cut and check it out man. Talk to the folks at SR71, the real folks taking cuts next door....not Richard.

So, lets give him a break and take advantage of his knowledge, especially if you are growing his strains!

Much repect Hippy, you know I love ya!


----------



## 420benny

Howdy NCH! What version of Mango? We have tried Brain's Choice and it was so-so, both indoor and out where it got moldy early due to the humongous colas.


----------



## subcool

Or Space Bomb the strain that made the dec cover and HT top 10 has the most amazing Mango/Candy smell I have ever tasted and its the best hash making strain I have ever grown out.

You guys may not be aware but in response to a certain breeder making snodawg bx and selling for 300 a pack I made a snodawg X Space queen cross and simply gave away every seed to make a point. I then passed the snodawg cutting to a legal neibor.

We are currently testing several new moms including a Pink OG kush cut that people tell me I will actually like but our proving process is quite long so we will have to see what I see 

Have you guys seen the buds from the Black Cherry Soda cut we found?


----------



## Locked

Sub any chance you will ever work on an Auto strain? What are your thoughts and or feelings regarding autos?


----------



## 4EVR420

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sub any chance you will ever work on an Auto strain? What are your thoughts and or feelings regarding autos?


 


:yeahthat:


----------



## subcool

I am not a fan of this to be honest and I will explain.
Ruderilis plants may be useful for adding auto flowering to a line but in my experience it is at the cost of potency and character in a new strain. We have strains that are ready by day 45 of budding and thats pretty damned fast to me and that line the 3D has amazing taste and potency as well as a nice soft bud structure. When you work with ruddies your bud becomes course and tough full of stick and such and the really taste poorly. I worked with MTF in the past and it was deff an autoflowering cut and one of the better ones I have tasted but compared to a standard Indi/Sat cross I just cant justify the loss i quality.

I also wont make feminised seeds as I feel the male is crucial it the breeding process. If at least one breeder didnt feel like this in just a few years our breeding pool would be reduced to a mish mosh of same genetics. Thank god we have people like Shanti to show us the proper way.

Sub


----------



## Locked

subcool said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of this to be honest and I will explain.
> Ruderilis plants may be useful for adding auto flowering to a line but in my experience it is at the cost of potency and character in a new strain. We have strains that are ready by day 45 of budding and thats pretty damned fast to me and that line the 3D has amazing taste and potency as well as a nice soft bud structure. When you work with ruddies your bud becomes course and tough full of stick and such and the really taste poorly. I worked with MTF in the past and it was deff an autoflowering cut and one of the better ones I have tasted but compared to a standard Indi/Sat cross I just cant justify the loss i quality.
> 
> I also wont make feminised seeds as I feel the male is crucial it the breeding process. If at least one breeder didnt feel like this in just a few years our breeding pool would be reduced to a mish mosh of same genetics. Thank god we have people like Shanti to show us the proper way.
> 
> Sub


Thanks for the insight sub...after growing out my sensi star cross and my Rez sd cross I hve to agree...the taste and potency of those two crosses are light years ahead of any auto I hve grown.... I am not going to totally stop growing autos but I will be growing more regular strains in addition to a cpl choice autos....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

subcool said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen the buds from the Black Cherry Soda cut we found?


 
Sub   Ive seen the BCS bud pics you've posted....   

What are you gonna cross that with??


----------



## MindzEye

See now I see a TGA Subcool banner at the top of the forum... Seems like hes supporting this site with info and finances....


----------



## subcool

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Sub   Ive seen the BCS bud pics you've posted....
> 
> What are you gonna cross that with??


At This point she has to make our cut through the bud room so lets not get ahead of ourselves.

Sub


----------



## 420benny

Can we see a link to the pics? Of the BCS


----------



## Trafic

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If a title has a searched name it will be found by google.
> 
> The person putting their own name in a title know this.
> 
> Hit loads of servers.
> 
> Get loads of looks.
> 
> The person putting their own name in a title is using it as a tool.
> 
> What are you people not seeing?
> 
> 
> eace:



Ain't capitalism a *****?  

Personally I'm glad to see some guy busting his *** to get ahead.  I respect sales people who use every avenue they can get to earn a sale, they need to feed their family just as much as you do.  I've been a salesman before and I'll tell you it's just as hard as carpentry, which is my main prof.

As far as I see it, Sub has put his balls on the line posting here.  Some 3rd rate government employee could try to take him down just to get another thousand bucks in his salary.

I say good for you Subcool, keep working your *** off and I hope i works out for you.  You've added a hell of a lot to this forum.


----------



## Mutt

subcool said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of this to be honest and I will explain.
> Ruderilis plants may be useful for adding auto flowering to a line but in my experience it is at the cost of potency and character in a new strain. We have strains that are ready by day 45 of budding and thats pretty damned fast to me and that line the 3D has amazing taste and potency as well as a nice soft bud structure. When you work with ruddies your bud becomes course and tough full of stick and such and the really taste poorly. I worked with MTF in the past and it was deff an autoflowering cut and one of the better ones I have tasted but compared to a standard Indi/Sat cross I just cant justify the loss i quality.
> 
> I also wont make feminised seeds as I feel the male is crucial it the breeding process. If at least one breeder didnt feel like this in just a few years our breeding pool would be reduced to a mish mosh of same genetics. Thank god we have people like Shanti to show us the proper way.
> 
> Sub



WOW...You scored major points with me on this post.


----------



## gourmet

> The next Attitude freebie promo is running from March 5th-8th and will be featuring TGA Subcool Seeds.



I have been both vegging and flowering under hps so for Valentine's 
Day I got a new HPS and a MH bulb.  Hmmmm  how to explain why I am buying more beans ...maybe a Presidents' Day present?


----------



## Locked

gourmet said:
			
		

> I have been both vegging and flowering under hps so for Valentine's
> Day I got a new HPS and a MH bulb.  Hmmmm  how to explain why I am buying more beans ...maybe a Presidents' Day present?



You just hve to pay for shipping I believe...so saying you are not *buying* beans is not a lie....  It's a grey area....:hubba:


----------



## the chef

You could always argue that you need certain strains to test your equipment at its fulllest!


----------



## Tater

subcool said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of this to be honest and I will explain.
> Ruderilis plants may be useful for adding auto flowering to a line but in my experience it is at the cost of potency and character in a new strain. We have strains that are ready by day 45 of budding and thats pretty damned fast to me and that line the 3D has amazing taste and potency as well as a nice soft bud structure. When you work with ruddies your bud becomes course and tough full of stick and such and the really taste poorly. I worked with MTF in the past and it was deff an autoflowering cut and one of the better ones I have tasted but compared to a standard Indi/Sat cross I just cant justify the loss i quality.
> 
> I also wont make feminised seeds as I feel the male is crucial it the breeding process. If at least one breeder didnt feel like this in just a few years our breeding pool would be reduced to a mish mosh of same genetics. Thank god we have people like Shanti to show us the proper way.
> 
> Sub



I couldn't agree more.  Bottlenecking genetics is a very serious and real hazard.  I'm not saying its going to happen but just the thought that it could should be enough to turn many people away from feminized seed that have a basic understanding of genetics.

Glad to see you on the board sub keep on kicking ***.

HIE I see your point, and yes by handing out free beans of course its good for subs sales, its marketing no matter how you look at it.  But at the same time it is also a generous offer and it in no way comes with strings attatched that I can see, other than possibly being introduced to a wicked line of weed and having your tastes raised.  I don't think your mad or whatever but you seem to have taken quite a defensive attitude, which I suppose is understandable as it is simply human nature when you get the type of response you did from your post.  I won't knock you for trying to keep folks honest and pointing out what is obvious to some but clearly escapes the grasp of many, if it didn't advertising wouldn't be such big business as everyone would be able to see through it.  But you must admit that this type of advertising is a much more honest form of advertising than what is commonly found on the boob tube.


----------



## erwinsweeney

Tater said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more. Bottlenecking genetics is a very serious and real hazard. I'm not saying its going to happen but just the thought that it could should be enough to turn many people away from feminized seed that have a basic understanding of genetics.
> 
> Glad to see you on the board sub keep on kicking ***.
> 
> HIE I see your point, and yes by handing out free beans of course its good for subs sales, its marketing no matter how you look at it. But at the same time it is also a generous offer and it in no way comes with strings attatched that I can see, other than possibly being introduced to a wicked line of weed and having your tastes raised. I don't think your mad or whatever but you seem to have taken quite a defensive attitude, which I suppose is understandable as it is simply human nature when you get the type of response you did from your post. I won't knock you for trying to keep folks honest and pointing out what is obvious to some but clearly escapes the grasp of many, if it didn't advertising wouldn't be such big business as everyone would be able to see through it. But you must admit that this type of advertising is a much more honest form of advertising than what is commonly found on the boob tube.


 
Well put Tater.  I haven't seen other big name breeders as open to discuss and give feedback about growing.  I see subcool on all kinds of threads on this site.  I see him giving down to earth advice and insight on how to do things right.  I read all of his posts on here I can find.  If I were in a position like him, I would probably do the same thing.  Getting on a forum like this and actually talking to the folks like us is waaay better than just buying advertising, or making a generic one paragraph strain description.  I have not to this point, but will now strongly consider buying some of his gear, foremost because it's good, and secondly based on his integrity and hands-on approach to running his business.  I appreciate sub being around here, and hope he stays around.


----------



## OGCOUGH

anyone know exactly how many free seeds are being given? so I can know if its worth the wait of 9 days to order


----------



## nouvellechef

Click the banner above


----------



## ozzydiodude

Post #3 of this thread Subcool told us the strains in the free give away


----------



## the chef

Alright placed my Tga Subcool order today! Fer all those interested you will have to spend about 15 bucks to get the seeds this month and they are automatically added to your cart. My order is: Tga Subcool's: Querkle. Jack the ripper and The third demension are this months specials. Freebies are dinafem's cloud 9 and Sweet Deep Grapefriut. Plus first 300 orders get some cool contact lenses with smiley faces and sat leaves on them. Hmm a new GJ maybe...............


----------



## Locked

I ordered...got Nirvana White Castle...(I am hungry..) and the free sub beans..also a pair of whacked out contact lenses....got a cloud 9 as well...


----------



## 2Dog

I ordered too..ham when we get in trouble with the better half can we sleep on the porch together?  lmao!!!!


----------



## ray jay

Ordered mine plus barnys farms red dragon and violator kush.


----------



## Diversified

Today is my birthday! Time for some freebies! Thanks subcool


----------



## warfish

I ordered as well, yay!  Soo excited,  
Sensi Seeds Maple Leaf Indica 
TGA Querkle 
DNA LA Confidential
GreenHouse Seeds Super Lemon Haze
then the freebies...
Jack the Ripper and Third dimension,
Dinafem Cloud Nine
Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem seeds fruit automatic
Dinafem Seeds Moby D*** #2
Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack

And a pair of contact lenses, I hope I get smiley faces, hehe 

I have room for and am planning to germ all 10 of the Querkle seeds as soon as they arrive


----------



## fruity86

got my order aswel white widow strawberry cough and blue venom new gj for me aswell chef csnt wait to start subs seeds i will be doing 3 hydro and 2 soil but witch in witch ?


----------



## Hick

....


----------



## 420benny

I ordered too. I don't think I am getting the glasses. Didn't see them on my order


----------



## frogman71

I too got my order in, Nirvana WW with all the freebies.  I already have a pack of Pandora's Box, now I have to decide which ones to go with on my next grow.  I only have a 3x3 flower room and too many options.  I guess it is a good problem to have.


----------



## legalize_freedom

hmmm how long do we got until the freebies are done..and I only would have to buy one other pack to get the TGA gear?  I've always been a Hemp Depot guy (well as far as ordering, most of my seed buying was roadtrips to toronto)

Anyway...I buy one pitch in 15 more bucks and get the TGA stuff???  And how long do I have?  I've got some querkle, but not the other 2.


----------



## the chef

Hick ..Damn LOL....hey wait a min....that almost looks like my ex!


----------



## nouvellechef

Ok I ordered. Querkle too. Sub, JTR is gonna hit a 36 site Ebb, I can hear the noise.....


----------



## legalize_freedom

Okay...so I have until Mon, and have to spend 25 bucks and I get the JTR and 3rd Dimension?  I can buy whatever I want and get these 6 seeds free?

Am I getting this right?  One more question...are they open over the weekend like if I make my order on sunday night?  I guess they about have to be open if the special only runs until Mon morning.


----------



## Locked

Yeah they are open on the weekend....just remember the sale starts and ends on UK time....


----------



## the chef

If you order on fri. it may be posted as late as mon. depending on what time you ordered.


----------



## 2Dog

I think I am getting those crazy lenses but I wont put them in I cherish my eyes too much I will prob give them to a friend for halloween.


----------



## the chef

Ooooh 2dog try the raptor or the cat's eye's lenses fer your friend!


----------



## legalize_freedom

so when does it end US time?  I don't want to use my unemployment debit card, so I need to put some cash on a prepaid deal...how long do I have ...and thanks Hammy for the answer!  I don't know UK time...lol


----------



## jeb5304

myPlantsrdank said:


> The next attitude seeds newsletter promo*will be running from 4 am (US time) Friday March 5th - 9am (Us time) Monday march 8th *2010 and is featuring TGA SUBCOOL SEEDS! 3x Jack the ripper & 3x third dimension.AUTOMATICALLY ADDED TO YOU CART WHEN YOU SPEND OVER $25 REMOVED



i got 5 la conf. and some querkle. must have in my book. plus the free bies . man lots of beans. i have tons. good thing im a collector.


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> so when does it end US time?  I don't want to use my unemployment debit card, so I need to put some cash on a prepaid deal...how long do I have ...and thanks Hammy for the answer!  I don't know UK time...lol



It ends Monday at 3pm.....3pm Monday UK time is 10am Monday east coast...


----------



## 2Dog

the chef said:
			
		

> Ooooh 2dog try the raptor or the cat's eye's lenses fer your friend!


 

I am hoping to get the pot leaf ones and not the stupid smiley faces...althought I dont know why I would care I am not going to wear them..I had a friend who wore blue contact lenses for years I remember seeing milky stuff coming out of her tear duct..horrified me.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

dropped enough to get the TGA seeds and also got the first UFO. cant wait to go with non autos...................dankity dank dank danky.


----------



## SimonC

I bought some seeds, as well. Placed a couple of orders to maximize the chances of a Subcool keeper. 

Simon


----------



## monkeybusiness

i gotta admit....i'm a little excited about the contact lenses


----------



## 420benny

mb, some people are easily amused, lol. I like to watch paint dry or grass grow!


----------



## monkeybusiness

Absolutely. me too. And don't even get me started about peeing in the snow!


----------



## legalize_freedom

thats better than watching an *** snow...i think (good hash)


----------



## midnight_toker

I got in on it, yahoo.  They sound delightful.  I also got some UFO beans as freebies- Moby **** and Critical Jack.  Now the long wait as I can't convince my sig other to let me buy 'em on the card, so out goes the money order...dang it.


----------



## hash67

I placed my order at just after 10 00 friday and got it the next morning. Fast service but no t shirt and the beans were not removed from the breeder packs. I would have preferred to wait a bit longer and for Attitude to have got it right.


----------



## SherwoodForest

Awesome! I ordered World of Seeds Diamond Line Madness Feminized which is South Brazilian x Cinderella 99/Matanuska Tundra. And also DNA Genetics LA Confidential Feminized which is O.G. LA Affie x Afghani. And lastly I ordered Reserva Privada Connoisseurs Mix which can be any 13 of  Grape FX, G99, Blueberry, Afghan Big Bud, Vermonster, C99, Hash Timer, or Old Timer x Sweettooth, Flo, Hashplant, or Bubba Kush. So I got the 3 free Jack The Ripper and 3 free The Third Dimension Subcool beans, and I got Dinafem Seeds Cloud #9, Sweet Deep Grapefruit,  Fruit Automatic, and Moby **** #2. I'm excited.


----------



## 420benny

SF, you are back? Where the heck ya been, buddy? We missed you. Last time I heard from you was September. Looks like you are a bean ordering junkie, like me and 2dog, huh?  Good to see you kickin' it still. How did your fall harvest go?


----------



## SherwoodForest

It's good to be back, the harvest went smoothly. I will be starting a new jurnal soon with these new beans, can't wait!


----------



## 2Dog

sounds exciting sherwood!


----------



## the chef

Can't wait and WB!


----------



## SherwoodForest

The promotion ended, hope everyone got a good order in. I consider those TGA beans a big part of my order and look forward to them most of all. :joint:


----------



## Rusty Gribble

some of us just got an order from the tude last friday, then heard about this promo so just sprung enough to get the free TGA seeds 

Im turning into a bean junkie like the rest of ya! my next grow will have a good lineup


----------



## GreenLantern7

Dangit! Ordered attitude beans end of Feb, I KNEW I shoulda checked the Forum.  Just received them, Chocolope, freebees Dinafem WW & Blue Widow. Now, what to grow, what to grow?...


----------



## midnight_toker

I ordered on Sunday, but decided to send a money order and then worried I wouldn't get the SubCool frebies, so I called in with a card number and guess what?  No Subcool freebies, damn.  She said they may still have Third Dimension, but not Jack the Ripper.  She said I'd get other worthy freebies though....damn, damn.


----------



## monkeybusiness

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> The promotion ended, hope everyone got a good order in. I consider those TGA beans a big part of my order and look forward to them most of all. :joint:



 Hey SherwoodForest, how ya been man? Been a while since we seen you..


----------



## the chef

Just checked the mail and what did i find? My bean order came in! The tude and Fat Harry along with TGA Subcool and Dinafem have rocked my world! This is why i don't have a problem with the tude! Got the funky eye's(pot leaves) and the freebies,thanks cool, Querkle, JTR, The third demension, Cloud 9, Sweet deep grapefruit,man this summer grows is gonna rock!


----------



## subcool

I guess it was a great success because they went through all the promotional freebies and asked for 720 more 
Sub


----------



## 2Dog

I am excited to get mine! mail isnt here yet...


----------



## Locked

Awesome...it is freakin pouring here...the rain is going sideways and the wind is gusting to upwards of 60 mph...but I am still going out to the mailbox and checkin...


----------



## 2Dog

were they there ham?


----------



## Locked

2Dog said:
			
		

> were they there ham?



Sorry I had to get dressed...it's on the cold side here...but no I got wet for 3 netflix movies...I am bummed...


----------



## simo123

great promo


----------



## D3

I have an order from the tude comming next week, I ordered the shirt as well. Cant wait, Jock Horror, Maui Waui, Acapulco Gold, Jack Herer & one good indica to help with sleep, Afaghan. You can sure tell I prefer sativas.:hubba:


----------



## Rusty Gribble

didnt get mine either.....im sure monday will bring me happiness


----------



## painterdude

ordered on Sunday, March 7th, and opened the mail box yesterday around three o'clock.....and....there was my tee-shirt and hopefully my seeds....less than a week, totally amazing postal service


----------



## frogman71

Got my beans today, didn't even go guaranteed delivery.  Thanks Subcool for the freebies!!


----------



## Locked

My beans hve been sitting in NY for 5 days now...getting a lil worried.


----------



## the chef

Don't worry HL! It'll be there i'm guessing bout thurs. or sooner.


----------



## 2Dog

mine almost always take 10 days.  mail isnt here yet...urgggg


----------



## Rusty Gribble

mine is still in NY as well. last time i ordered they were here in 5 days......its now been 7......*grunt*


----------



## SherwoodForest

Just because ours say they are in NY, doesn't mean anything. It won't update untill you get them, and that will be tomarrow or the next day is my guess.


----------



## hydrotoker

I ordered right before the TGA freebies=( and my package was in NY for 10 days. Rachel said it has been taking 2 to 3 weeks on many orders.


----------



## frogman71

Hamster, 2Dog, Wally

Today is the day.  I went in the back yard and did my bean dance for you, it never fails.


----------



## SherwoodForest

See how you are, you didn't include me and mine didn't come.:cry:


----------



## Locked

frogman71 said:
			
		

> Hamster, 2Dog, Wally
> 
> Today is the day.  I went in the back yard and did my bean dance for you, it never fails.



You might want to brush up on that dance frogman....no beans again today... Thanks for the effort though...it is appreciated...


----------



## 2Dog

frogman71 said:
			
		

> Hamster, 2Dog, Wally
> 
> Today is the day. I went in the back yard and did my bean dance for you, it never fails.


 

thanks it worked for me!  got my good eye lenses too the pot leaf ones! my seeds all look good the rippers are huge

I ordered 3 pick and mix

1 fem pineapple express g13

1fem purple by ceres seeds

1 serious seeds white russian


----------



## frogman71

I guess my dance only works for 1 person at a time.  Tomorrow I will have to do a dance for each person and I won't forget Sherwood.


----------



## 2Dog

shake that body body shake that bang bang..


----------



## 420benny

I could use a little shakey boom dance myself. My beans are still floating somewhere.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

mine have yet to arrive as well? very strange, but whatever, ive been busy harvesting


----------



## Rusty Gribble

2Dog said:
			
		

> thanks it worked for me! got my good eye lenses too the pot leaf ones! my seeds all look good the rippers are huge
> 
> I ordered 3 pick and mix
> 
> 1 fem pineapple express g13
> 
> 1fem purple by ceres seeds
> 
> 1 serious seeds white russian


 
i also ordered a PE. im really excited about growing that one out. sounds like a great lineup 2dog


----------



## 420benny

I got one coming too. Great minds? lol


----------



## Rusty Gribble

of course, thats why we are on this site


----------



## Locked

Got my beans today from the Tude...all the subcool freebies, a 10 pack of White Castles, a cloud 9 and pot leaf contacts....oh and another t shirt...lol


----------



## Rusty Gribble

same mohawk skull tshirt? i didnt get mine today....... grrrrrr. if they were with your order hamster they should find their way to my region tomorrow....


----------



## fruity86

i dont want to worry you p ex heads but i got 1 from g13 and it hermid on my at 4 weeks it looked so good as well i can only think it is the seed as none of my other fem seeds have hermid  last time i play with fems


----------



## monkeybusiness

mine arrived day before yest w/ freebies AND contact lenses. woohoo


----------



## 2Dog

thanks for the fyi fruity all my fems have done fine so far I catch em early if they hermie..I be looking for bananas..lol


----------



## Locked

wally did you get your beans??


----------



## Rusty Gribble

yes i did! mine and yours were probably next to each other coming across the pond. no contact lenses though  i feel left out.....

JTR beans are monsters!


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> yes i did! mine and yours were probably next to each other coming across the pond. no contact lenses though  i feel left out.....
> 
> JTR beans are monsters!



Yes...good to hear Brother...my wife confiscated my lenses as soon as I opened the pkg....damn women....


----------



## Rusty Gribble

oh why?!?!? a brown truck driver wearing weedleaf or smiley face contacts would brighten up everybodys day!!!


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> oh why?!?!? a brown truck driver wearing weedleaf or smiley face contacts would brighten up everybodys day!!!



My wife actually made a good point *after *she confiscated them...I can't even stand a speck of dust in my eye...I hve never worn contacts...she wears them daily...
Oh and yeah I cld see a piss test in my near future if I wore the potleaf ones to work....:holysheep:


----------



## Rusty Gribble

drug test?!?! better not wear em then 

ive never worn contacts and probably would flip out if they were in my eyes


----------



## SherwoodForest

Ugg, no beans here.


----------



## Locked

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Ugg, no beans here.



I will do a bean dance for ya right now...shld be in your box tomorrow...


----------



## SherwoodForest

*BEANS!  I got them today and they all look great! Nothing was crushed and all that is missing was my LA Confidential which is on the move and will be here shortly. Thanks Atude and Subcool and anyone that did a bean dance etc. for the goodies!:ccc: *


----------

